# My little Rai



## Vixune

This is my new little girl, Rai. She is a young agouti capped fancy... I think. o-0 I'm rusty on all the names for everything. Hehe... x3

I've temporarily settled on the name Rai, waiting to see how she likes it before it's permanent. The name "Rai" is Japanese and supposedly means "Trust"... So if my little girl trusts me and likes her name, it'll all be good! :3









(Quality is a bit skewed because I needed to make it bigger... IT WAS TINY!!! Dx )


----------



## Crickett

shes so cute! congrats


----------



## Stahlfeder

Adorable! Good luck with taming! I'm in the same stage with my kiddies.


----------



## Vixune

Thank you both!

And Taming is going great. :3 I have a strong animal magnetism (So I've been told) and she was actually pretty trusting of me not 5 mins after i met her. I picked her up and at first she wanted nothing to do with me, but after a few mins she settled into the crook of my elbow and started to clean her face. ^.^ She was nice and calm, her ears were relaxed and she did great. On the car ride home she stayed in my hoodie pocket... then at home she just chilled in the hood and on my neck. Now she's in this huge 3 story cage! xD

I'll see about adding more pics soon! :3


----------



## braggalot01

She's really cute. Does she have a rat friend? Rats need cagemates for their social health. I would strongly recommend having at least two same sex rats.


----------



## Vixune

Sadly no, she does not have a playmate at this time. I am looking into trying to get another, but I may not be able to. No worries about it though, I'm home almost 24/7 and so she'll be spending most of her time with me.


----------



## jetta360

She's so itty bitty! Cute!


----------



## Murinae

She is very pretty.


----------



## junior_j

She is adorable  looks like she certainly trusts u x


----------



## Tink_JCF

She is so cute! I have to hold myself down when I go to the pet store because every rat I see looks so adorable and I want to get them.


----------



## Sky14

UPDATE!!!

Rai has been settled as her permanent name, though she is still learning it. Taming is going great. She doesn't come up to the cage yet, but I can take her out of the cage and her hiding box with no problems, and she loves to chill on my neck. Currently working on teaching her not to climb down the front of my chest! Also working on getting a wheel for her to hopefully use. :3


----------



## Sky14

Here's a new picture! Boy has she gotten big so fast!


----------



## lauraaa

She is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Sky14

Thank you! ^-^


----------



## JasmineTara95

She's so pretty, and so is her name!


----------



## smesyna

I know you said you're home all the time but she still needs a friend. You have to sleep each night so that's at least 8 hours by herself even if we assume she is out every second of the day. That is a lot of time alone. Plus, we can't replace rats, we don't speak their language so to speak, it's like us being stuck with just a cat for our whole lives. Two rats are really no more work than one 

She is very cute and yes they do grow so fast!!


----------



## ratchilla

smesyna said:


> I know you said you're home all the time but she still needs a friend. You have to sleep each night so that's at least 8 hours by herself even if we assume she is out every second of the day. That is a lot of time alone. Plus, we can't replace rats, we don't speak their language so to speak, it's like us being stuck with just a cat for our whole lives. Two rats are really no more work than one
> 
> She is very cute and yes they do grow so fast!!


Indeed and it's TWICE the fun and love.


----------

